# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Proszę o pomoc

## magdakm

od trzech dni odczuwam silne bóle brzucha w okolicy żołądka w postaci ucisku, lub silnego kłucia .czasem pod czas silnego skurczu ból jest na tyle nie do zniesienia że robi mi sie słabo a w ustach pojawia się silny ślinotok którego nie jestem w stanie nadążyć połykać. Nie mam ani biegunki ani wymiotów ani też problemów z wyprużnianiem . Co może być przyczyną i jakie środki mogę stosować? Proszę  o poradę .... Brzuch boli również podczas dotyku w okolicy żołądka

----------


## Karaoke

Najlepiej by było gdyby lekarz Cię dokładnie zbadał. Może potrzebne będzie usg jamy brzusznej.

----------


## magdakm

Ale jesteś może w stanie określić co to może być 
u mnie w przychodn i szybciej skonasz niż dostaniesz się do internisty... po prostu każde zachorowanie należy planować

----------

